# Show cart



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here are some examples of show carts, and a show hitch wagon.

Wagons and Carts « Diamond J Farm

Mostly they are wooden wkeels, no car tires.

The first photo was my show cart, till I got the cart in the second photo. Then it became my breaking cart.

Then the cart in the second photo, I decided was too heavy for me to handle and I got the cart in my third photo. Which is a little too big for the Arab and a little too small for the Clyde.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Lilley said:


> What constitutes a show cart for a light draft horse? I went to my first draft horse show and saw that all the show cart had large wheels. but they used the same carts for the pleasure class. I am interested in the driving competitions but know very little about it. Any information or sources of information would be appreciated.


 IOt is really going to depend on what type of showing you want to do. Breed classes, CDE's ande pleasure shows have different rules and requirements.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Here are some examples of show carts, and a show hitch wagon.
> 
> Wagons and Carts « Diamond J Farm
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

We found a new show cart at a local auction. so we're all set to give competition a try. Thanks for the responses. They helped us find a cart.


----------

